# Installing Ozark Link and Pin Couplers



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

My kid built a nice Ozark flatcar model in 1:20.3 - it came with the link and pin couplers.

Thinking on converting our Shay and Heisler to have those couplers also. Is it difficult to install them? Is there a resource saying how to do it?

Also, my other son has a Bachmann boxcar - (below). I think it is supposed to be European. Does it make any sense to convert it to have link and pin couplers and be on a short logging line?

If so, what could i do to make it look more appropriate for this? Anyone know which couplers I would use? I haven't any idea.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many Bachmann cars have the same hook and loop mounting as the LGB and USA trains H&L.
LGB sells a link and pin coupler set that attaches just like their H&L couplers.


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry - I meant it is an LGB boxcar. 

Thanks for the info, Dan. I will see if I can track down that LGB link and pin coupler and find out if it is compatible with the Ozark one.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

My B'mann Shay and Heisler both came with link and pin coupler pockets on both ends. The stock knuckle coupler is installed in the lowest pocket, held in by a knurled pin.

To 'convert' them, there is nothing to install. Just pull out the knurled pin that holds the knuckle coupler in place and remove it. Then use a slightly smaller pin to go through the same hole & hold the end of your link in place. I bent the top of my replacement pin at about 90 degrees to keep it from falling through and to provide a 'handle'.

Even the lowest opening in the pockets are a little higher than the rest of my L&P equipped rolling stock, so I made offset links from some brass wire. Some of my links are flat pieces of 1/32" brass with two holes. Both types were common on prototype equipment.

And, you can replace the knuckle coupler by just pulling the pin, inserting the knuckle and replacing the pin. I do that all the time as I switch between L&P equipment and knuckle coupler equipment. The only thing missing is spring loaded centering, but that is also prototypical: The guy on the ground was responsible for seeing that the knuckles are centered enough to hook up.

BTW, I do use the LGB L&P on most of my construction and logging equipment. The plastic links are a little fragile in the great outdoors, but are easily replaced with metal links as described above.

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks! I will look into that! Great that it already has that type of coupler installed.


----------

